# PatM - Another cardie



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I am writing the instructions the best I can as it is purely memorized and somewhat off the cuff. Hopefully everyone can figure it out!

Cast on 46sts
Knit 4 rows garter
Row 5: K10, wfwd,k1,wfwd,k6,wfwd,k1,wfwd,k10,wfwd,k1,wfwd,k6,wfwd,k1, wfwd, k10
Row6: k5, p to last 5st, k5
Row7buttonhole row) k2, wfwd k2tog. Knit across the row increasing a st. Each side of the seam st. As row 5
Keep 5sts. In garter for border at each edge on purl rows
Work buttonholes every 14 rows or 7 ridges
When 15holes have been made at each side of seam st, with right side facing slip sts. For right front onto a thread, seam st. Goes with front, 
Slip next set of sts for sleeve, up to but not including seam st, on to a seperate thread
Slip next set of sts for back on to thread with the right front sts
Knit across next set of sts for second sleeve
Slip last set of sts. On to thread with right front and back for body.
Now, depending on the yarn weight and needles chosen, you will have to do a chest measurement of the body to determine the length of the sleeves and body
Knit both sleeves and then body, don't forget to keep garter border and make buttonholes!
I do decrease approx. Every third st. Before doing the ribbed or garter edge for sleeves.
Usually end up with 5 buttonholes
Sew sleeve seams
You can play with stripes or pattern as you wish!
Good luck with your knitting!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. A good pattern!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Forgot to as for what size child does this pattern fit?


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Ellisen said:


> Forgot to as for what size child does this pattern fit?


That depends entirely on the yarn and needles used. Sportweight 4mm. Approx. 18 inch chest


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks. Now to measure my grandkids!


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

What does wfwd mean?


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice sweaters and so nearly knitted!,


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

maisyb said:


> What does wfwd mean?


Yes, I'd like to know what that means too. Thanks.


----------



## kjjdcr (Mar 9, 2012)

I think wtwd is A yo


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice sweater , thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

maisyb said:


> What does wfwd mean?


Yarn over


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you thank you for the pattern. I will be making it for a church sale. The proceeds will go to local charities.


----------



## grammacolleen (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern very nice...what size needles did you use and what is the weight of the yarn you used? Thank you.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Wfwd. Wool forward so you get an increase.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Thank you thank you for the pattern. I will be making it for a church sale. The proceeds will go to local charities.


Wonderful, that is the original intention, mom made them for years!


----------



## jenniferlouise (Aug 15, 2011)

Great pattern, thanks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Will be able to use up some of my stash.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

First time I've seen that abbreviation.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

3mom said:


> First time I've seen that abbreviation.


Oh dear, I'm feeling dated!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

"wfwd" is very common and is used in British patterns--which are some of the most beautiful I have found. It's just a different term, like "diapers" in the the USA are "nappies" across the pond. Or even closer, I order a glass of soda on Long Island but if I go to Boston it's "tonic" or Minnesota its "pop". We live in a very interesting world!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> maisyb said:
> 
> 
> > What does wfwd mean?
> ...


Wool forward


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

kippyfure said:


> "wfwd" is very common and is used in British patterns--which are some of the most beautiful I have found. It's just a different term, like "diapers" in the the USA are "nappies" across the pond. Or even closer, I order a glass of soda on Long Island but if I go to Boston it's "tonic" or Minnesota its "pop". We live in a very interesting world!


Perhaps it is familiar to me as my Mom came from the Netherlands.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

what does it mean? wfwd


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this! Thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, I like that, thanks for the pattern. I also like the cone flowers in your avatar


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, I like that, thanks for the pattern. I also like the cone flowers in your avatar


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, I like that, thanks for the pattern. I also like the cone flowers in your avatar


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

this is exactly the kind of cardi I would like to knit for my granddaughters 18 in ag doll. Do you know of a nice simple pattern? I love the plainness of stocking stitch with simple garter border and also the straight sides instead of a narrower bottom border. I am a new knitter.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

081408 said:


> this is exactly the kind of cardi I would like to knit for my granddaughters 18 in ag doll. Do you know of a nice simple pattern? I love the plainness of stocking stitch with simple garter border and also the straight sides instead of a narrower bottom border. I am a new knitter.


The cardie really lends itself to so many options from colour blocking to faire isle, seed st borders, duplicate st and so on. That is what is nice about it, it's totally up to you, experiment, you will only learn what you like by trying it! Good luck


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting your pattern!!


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your pattern! I think it might be good for me to try knitting one for my GS.


----------



## Gram9 (Aug 7, 2012)

I appreciate your willingness to share the pattern with all of us!!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is so cute, thank you for this :-D


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi again

Can you tell me what is meant by 'the seam st' as per your pattern you shared.

Thanks


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

081408 said:


> Hi again
> 
> Can you tell me what is meant by 'the seam st' as per your pattern you shared.
> 
> Thanks


The stitch in between the wfwds becomes the "seam st.".


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks you for sharing your beautiful patterns with us!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for that.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for that.


----------



## iamjanice (Feb 5, 2011)

hi, i love your pattern on the child pullover.
what i'm wanting to know is there a way i can make this for a size 10 girls sweater?
if so how would i go about doing this??
Janice from oregon


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Great Pattern!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time out of your day to write down the pattern. People here are so kind!


----------

